# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hernia

## raimund

Even voorstellen ik ben Raimond geb.27/09/1956
Ben lid geworden van medicity op dinsdag 10 mei 2011.
De reden dat ik lid geworden ben is dat ik regelmatig last heb van pijn in 
onderrug.Na mri.scan blijkt er een hernia te zitten tussen l6 en s1(lumbolisatie).Pijnlijke bilspier pijnlijk rechterbeen en rechtervoet(gevoel van kramp).Nu heb ik plannen om mij te laten opereren,wachttijd in enschede 2 mnd. ondangs zorgbemiddeling.Uitwijken naar privekliniek is een optie voor mij.
Sinds 2009 nieuwe werkgever(vorige ontslagen wegens bedrijfs-economise
reden).Bij mijn nieuwe werkgever loopt contract tot eind september,heeft laten doorschemeren dat deze ontwikkeling geen gunstige invloed heeft op een verlenging of vast arbeidscontract.Wat mij verwonderd is dat wat ik lees over rugoperaties alleen maar kommer en kwel is,maar er zijn toch ook wel
rugoperaties die wel goed aflopen zijn.Als die er zijn zou iemand dat kunnen vermelden,en waar die operaties zijn uitgevoerd,ik word een beetje angstig
als ik al die verhalen lees.Een beetje het gevoel nu van neem de pijn maar 
zoals die nu is ,want na een operatie word het alleen maar erger. 
Ik zit(of zat) te denken aan Nedspine of kliniek klein rosendaal om de operatie
daar te laten uitvoeren.

----------


## luna400

hoi raimund sorry ik reageer nog al laat ik zie het net op forum ,ben je inmiddels al geholpen? ik ben in uz gent geopereerd aan een flinke hernia ik heb las van de linkse kant .maar wat ik wou zeggen ik woon zelf in zeeland en ben hier steeds bij de dokters geweest maar ze zeiden dat er niks aan de hand was ook mri scan enz ,ze konden niks vinden .ik heb bijna half jaar op bed gelegen met pijn ze gaven mij morfine ,nou zeg he als je niks makeerd ,ik ben naar uz gegaan tegenwoordig zijn de grenzen open dus je kan zo verwijs vragen .ze hebben een nieuwe mri gemaakt en bino hun zagen het wel 2dagen later lag ik onder het mes .beperkingen blijf je houden het is nu eenmaal een zwakke plek .ik zat in de verzorging daar ben ik helaas voor afgekeurd maar voor de rest kan ik van alles hoor .laat mij wat weten ok ,nen nieuwsgierig hoe het bij loopt

----------


## raimund

ben inmiddels geholpen zit nu in de derde week na de operatie
heb het wel moeilijk gehad de eerste 2 weken liggen op bed (van een zeer actief leven terug naar 24 uur op bed)pijnstillers o.a. morfine,diclofinac, en pillen om rustig te blijven.Nu aan het eind van de derde week gaat het goed.Ga afbouwen met medicatie en langzamerhand de oefeningen wat opbouwen.Heb o.h.o.geen pijn, lopen gaat goed, mag beginnen met 5 min . zitten.Dit alles onder begeleiding van een peut.


gr.Raimund

----------


## luna400

zo raimund dat klink goed ,pas wel op dat je niet je pijn grens over gaat he ,voorzichtig je heb maar 1 rug .beterschap nog .luna

----------


## dotito

@Raimund,

Wens je alvast heel veel beterschap toe! Hopelijk ben je nu van je pijn verlost.

Groetjes Do

----------


## raimund

zoals belooft hier mijn verhaal over nedspine:
opname op maandag 23 mei ik moest aanwezig zijn om 11.00 uur
Ontvangst bij nedspine verloopt zakelijk,kort maar duidelijk,een vriendelijk welkom en ik werd opgehaald bij de balie door een broeder.
Ik werd naar mijn kamer gebracht,een eenpersoons met al het nodige wat een mens nodig heeft voor een verblijf van een nacht.Keurige kamers eigen badkamer(geen jacuzzi)t.v goed bed en een schort die ik aan moest trekken.
Je weet wel zo,n blauw nachthemd met de sluiting aan de achterkant.
Dan begint het tot je door te dringen dat je geopereerd gaat worden,aan je rug om een hernia weg te laten halen,dan begint het tot je door te dringen
dat je een risico gaat nemen,hoe kom ik uit de operatie wat voel ik na de operatie komt het allemaal wel weer goed.Wat het beste was voor mij op dat moment is het feit dat het zo niet langer verder kon gaan met die hernia.
Nadat ik mij had omgekleed zaten mijn vrouw en ik te wachten totdat ik werd opgehaald om naar de operatiekamer gebracht te gaan worden.Die tijd ging niet zo snel maar goed we zijn niet voor de gezelligheid gekomen.
Nou dan komt de broeder je ophalen ,het moment is aangebroken,ik geef mijn vrouw een kus en ik werd een verdieping hoger gebracht.
Ik werd naar een ruimte gereden waar je word voorbereid op de operatie,infuusje hartslag e.d.
Ik moest hier ongeveer een half uur wachten ,liggen in bed,nou dat half uur leek wel 2 dagen te duren,het was er koud en stil,en je kunt merken dat de verpleegers die daar werken niet gewend zijn om een paar geruststellende woorden tot de patienten te richten,maar goed we zijn niet voor de gezelligheid gekomen,maar wat duurde dat half uur lang,er begon bij mij een gedachte op te komen van ,weg met die naalden,kleren aan en naar huis.
Nou dan komt het moment dat je wordt opgehaald,voor de operatie wat een opluchting.In de operatiezaal wordt met mij alles nog een keer door genomen(of de juiste persoon op het bed ligt)en dan word er vriendelijk gevraagd om te gaan slapen en dan ZZZZZZZZZZZ.
Je wordt weer wakker en je weet wat er gebeurd is,gelijk proberen tenen wiebelen benen bewegen gaat allemaal.En de pijn is weg.
Terug op de kamer vroeg mijn vrouw hoe ik mij voelde en ik had er een goed gevoel over.We hebben nog wat gezellig na zitten kletsen en hadden afgesproken dat mijn vrouw er de volgende dag om pl.min.09.00 zou zijn om mij op te halen.
De rit naar huis ging goed en in de huiskamer stond het bed waar ik de komende weken moest bivakeren.Het is wel even wennen maar goed we doen het niet voor de gezelligheid,maar gezellig is het wel.Na de eerste week waren de pijnstillers op en dat heb ik geweten,gvdgrrrr wat en pijn,maar niet in mijn rug maar mijn rechterbeen.Ik ging mijn benen weer normaal belasten en zeker mijn rechterbeen,een half jaar lang fout op mijn been gelopen door de hernia.Ik heb veels te lang doorgelopen met de hernia,je neemt een houding aan om de pijn zo veel mogelijk te onderdrukken.Niet meer doen dus.Huisarts ingeschakeld om de pijn te onderdrukken ,morfine en oczesapan o.i.d. .Ik ben hier geen voorstander van om deze medicatie te gebruiken maar goed nood breekt wetten.Wees er wel alert op dat je hier zo duf van wordt als een konijn en heb deze medicatie 2 dagen gebruikt en toen vond ik het welletjes.Mede om het feit dat ik toch geregeld in beweging moest blijven om het herstel te bevorderen en met deze medicatie heb je nergens meer zin in.Toen de tweede week voorbij was begon de pijn af te zakken ,gebruikte nog wel diclofinac,maar ik begon weer hoop te krijgen.In de loop van de derde week begonnen met het afbouwen van de diclofinac,eerst 3 per dag,toen 2 per dag,het lichaam moet het toch een keer zelf gaan doen,pijn bleef maar in een lichte mate.Eind van de derde week van 2 diclofinac naar 1Pijn begint echt minder te worden en loop inmiddels eenhalf uur aan een stuk.Wel kleine passen om de rug te ontzien.Wie ook erg blij is om met de regelmaat van de klok te lopen is onze hond .
We zitten nu in de 4 week en het gaat steeds beter,ik moet mezelf soms tegenhouden om niet te veel te gaan lopen,het fietsen mag over een paar dagen en dan wordt de wereld weer een beetje groter.
Achteraf gezien had ik veel eerder in moeten grijpen maar tja doorgaan he.
Dat ik mijn ervaring hier schrijf op deze site is het volgende:
Toen ik hoorde dat de wachttijd in het ziekenhuis 2 maanden was voor een intake gesprek ???en god mag weten hoe lang het nog zou duren voor de behandeling ben ik op zoek gegaan naar een speciale rugkliniek.Ik kan nu niet verder schrijven want ik zit aan mijn limiet wordt vervolgd

----------


## raimund

Waar het mij om gaat is het volgende:je weet dat een herniaoperatie een risicovolle ingreep is.Je gaat op zoek naar een rugkliniek,mijn keuze is gevallen
op nedspine onlangs de negatieve recencies die ik heb gelezen.Ik dacht het kan niet zo zijn dat hier alleen maar blunders worden gemaakt,omdat je alleen maar negatieve berichten leest over deze kliniek.En ik kan mij ook heel goed voorstellen dat als je geopereerd bent en het gewenste resultaat uitblijft dat dit zwaar tegenvalt,en dit dan openbaar maakt op deze site,maar als iemand zich wil laten behandelen en alleen maar negatieve stukken leest over deze kliniek deze persoon zich niet of elders laat behandelen.En dat vind ik jammer,mijn ervaring met nedspine zijn zeer positief,goed ik ben er noch niet
maar ik ben er van overtuigd dat de mensen die bij nedspine werken echt wel kennis van zaken hebben,mocht het noodzakelijk zijn dat ik in de toekomst nog een keer geholpen moet worden (wat ik natuurlijk niet hoop ik moet mezelf in de gaten houden) zou ik weer naar nedspine gaan .Ik hoop dat ik bij enkele mensen met dit bericht de drempel wat lager heb gelegd om je te laten behandelen aan een hernia.

----------


## luna400

hoi raimund dat doet goed om dat te horen gelukkig voor jou en je vrouw ,heb je de hernia ook mee gekregen ?hihi ik kreeg hem mee in een potje was zo groot als een ei.
gelukkig dat de pijn steeds minder word ,pas wel heel goed op dat je het niet gaat forseren ,je gaat zo snel je grens verleggen als de pijn minder is ,maar het blijf een zwak punt hoor ,ik spreek echt uit ervaring ,goh ben echt blij voor je .ik hoor je later nog wel .doe voorzichtig groetjes luna

----------


## Agnes574

Idd ... niets gaan forceren!
Veel beterschap Raimund!!
Xx Ag

----------

